# ipw2200 more disconnecting

## KWhat

Anyone have any idea why i keep getting dropped every few minutes?  

```
Jul  9 10:45:00 localhost dhcpcd[2493]: eth0: acknowledged 208.114.231.224 from 208.114.224.4

Jul  9 10:45:00 localhost dhcpcd[2493]: eth0: leased 208.114.231.224 for 180 seconds

Jul  9 10:45:17 localhost wpa_cli: interface eth0 DISCONNECTED

Jul  9 10:45:17 localhost wpa_cli: executing 'false /etc/init.d/net.eth0 --quiet stop' failed

Jul  9 10:45:18 localhost wpa_cli: interface eth0 CONNECTED

Jul  9 10:45:18 localhost wpa_cli: executing '/etc/init.d/net.eth0 --quiet start' failed

Jul  9 10:45:21 localhost /etc/init.d/net.eth0[4394]: WARNING: net.eth0 has already been started

Jul  9 10:45:23 localhost /etc/init.d/net.eth0[4395]: WARNING: net.eth0 has already been started

Jul  9 10:45:25 localhost /etc/init.d/net.eth0[4397]: WARNING: net.eth0 has already been started

Jul  9 10:46:30 localhost dhcpcd[2493]: eth0: renewing lease of 208.114.231.224

Jul  9 10:46:30 localhost dhcpcd[2493]: eth0: acknowledged 208.114.231.224 from 208.114.224.4

Jul  9 10:46:30 localhost dhcpcd[2493]: eth0: leased 208.114.231.224 for 180 seconds

Jul  9 10:46:47 localhost wpa_cli: interface eth0 DISCONNECTED

Jul  9 10:46:47 localhost wpa_cli: executing 'false /etc/init.d/net.eth0 --quiet stop' failed

Jul  9 10:46:50 localhost wpa_cli: interface eth0 CONNECTED

Jul  9 10:46:50 localhost wpa_cli: executing '/etc/init.d/net.eth0 --quiet start' failed

Jul  9 10:47:17 localhost wpa_cli: interface eth0 DISCONNECTED

Jul  9 10:47:17 localhost wpa_cli: executing 'false /etc/init.d/net.eth0 --quiet stop' failed

Jul  9 10:47:18 localhost wpa_cli: interface eth0 CONNECTED

Jul  9 10:47:18 localhost wpa_cli: executing '/etc/init.d/net.eth0 --quiet start' failed

Jul  9 10:48:00 localhost dhcpcd[2493]: eth0: renewing lease of 208.114.231.224

Jul  9 10:48:00 localhost dhcpcd[2493]: eth0: acknowledged 208.114.231.224 from 208.114.224.4

Jul  9 10:48:00 localhost dhcpcd[2493]: eth0: leased 208.114.231.224 for 180 seconds

Jul  9 10:49:30 localhost dhcpcd[2493]: eth0: renewing lease of 208.114.231.224

Jul  9 10:49:41 localhost dhcpcd[2493]: eth0: acknowledged 208.114.231.224 from 208.114.224.4

Jul  9 10:49:41 localhost dhcpcd[2493]: eth0: leased 208.114.231.224 for 180 seconds

Jul  9 10:50:01 localhost cron[4531]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons)

Jul  9 10:50:02 localhost wpa_cli: interface eth0 DISCONNECTED

Jul  9 10:50:02 localhost wpa_cli: executing 'false /etc/init.d/net.eth0 --quiet stop' failed

Jul  9 10:50:05 localhost wpa_cli: interface eth0 CONNECTED

Jul  9 10:50:05 localhost wpa_cli: executing '/etc/init.d/net.eth0 --quiet start' failed

Jul  9 10:50:57 localhost wpa_cli: interface eth0 DISCONNECTED

Jul  9 10:50:57 localhost wpa_cli: executing 'false /etc/init.d/net.eth0 --quiet stop' failed

Jul  9 10:50:57 localhost wpa_cli: interface eth0 CONNECTED

Jul  9 10:50:57 localhost wpa_cli: executing '/etc/init.d/net.eth0 --quiet start' failed

Jul  9 10:51:11 localhost dhcpcd[2493]: eth0: renewing lease of 208.114.231.224

Jul  9 10:51:15 localhost dhcpcd[2493]: eth0: acknowledged 208.114.231.224 from 208.114.224.4

Jul  9 10:51:15 localhost dhcpcd[2493]: eth0: leased 208.114.231.224 for 180 seconds

```

----------

